# [OT] IL FOlle dx4

## pinguinoferoce

Ciao

il topic è un off-topic .....

ma è importante :

Siccome sono uno dei pochi che nn ha il portatile in classe   :Razz: 

mio padre ha deciso di regalarmi il suo glorioso  intel 486 dx4 16 ram (che botta)

com un hd da 500 mb (togo).........

NN ha la scheda di rete ne cdrom .......

ma ha la seriale (ankora + togo)....

sono indeciso tra gnu/linux  e netbsd(+ figo) ......

L' installazione penso di farla via rete tramite seriale ......

ora vorrei qualke consiglio ..........

(volete dire che quando porterò il portatile a scuola (x eventuali ricerche accade) al posto di avere office avro emacs in testuale ?)

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io su un pc simile ho messo una debian (e ci ho messo una vita), pero' aveva la sheda di rete pcmcia.

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

 *pinguinoferoce wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (volete dire che quando porterò il portatile a scuola (x eventuali ricerche accade) al posto di avere office avro emacs in testuale ?)
> 
>     

 

E che c'è di meglio? Non paragoniamo Emacs a quel coso brutto di office eh...   :Twisted Evil: 

Cmq la grafica penso che te la scordi... Un bel ntbsd testuale e via   :Very Happy: 

----------

## pinguinoferoce

Il seriale è fattibile?

(nn ho voglia di spendere 40 euro in scheda di rete pcma)

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

 *pinguinoferoce wrote:*   

> Il seriale è fattibile?
> 
> (nn ho voglia di spendere 40 euro in scheda di rete pcma)

 

Non sò se esistono distro che supportino l'installazione via seriale. Ma il portatile ha almeno il floppy? Se si potresti metterci una mini distro e copiare poi da seriale con un'altro pc i vari programmi.

----------

## ^Sporting^

Ciao!

spero che tu nn abbia intenzione di fare un'installazione da stage 1!   :Wink: 

il mio portatile (un K6-333 con 64 Mb di ram) ha impiegato 5 giorni e 20 ore ad *aggiornare* il solo kde dalla 3.2.0 alla 3.2.1   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Rolling Eyes: 

E' stato + che altro un tour de force, altro che emerge   :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

Bye!

P.S. sulla seriale penso si possa fare, anche se nn so come, ma anche qui nn ti apettare grandi prestazioni!

----------

## pinguinoferoce

ca**o sarebbe da fare dallo stage 1 .....(finirei nei gunness dei primati)

mi oriento verso debian e netbsd

----------

## comio

ma con la seriale.... 115kbps... fai due conti  :Smile: 

----------

## pinguinoferoce

(pensavo + lenta   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  )

----------

## comio

al dire il vero... probabilmente non ci arrivi a 115kbps... comunque una "moderna" seriale regge questa velocità...

... ma non credo che il tuo 486 ci arrivi (che chip della seriale ha?)

ciao

----------

## pinguinoferoce

mettiamo che riesca ad arrivare a 90 ..........

ad installare una debian quanto ci metterei?

----------

## randomaze

 *pinguinoferoce wrote:*   

> mettiamo che riesca ad arrivare a 90 ..........
> 
> ad installare una debian quanto ci metterei?

 

Troppo.

Il mio palm fa il backup della ROM (2Mega) in una ventina di minuti...

Secondo me é meglio investire 40 euro. Anche perché poi la rete ti servirà per aggiornarlo, sincronizzarti etc. 

Oppure usare una distro abbastanza vecchia da essere installata con i cari vecchi floppy (mi viene in mente la slack 3.0)

----------

## MyZelF

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Secondo me é meglio investire 40 euro.

 

Sicuramente l'acquisto di una scheda di rete semplificherebbe le cose. Evita i modelli cardbus, che, vista l'anzianita' dell'hardware, non funzionerebbero.

In alternativa, prova a fare una ricerca di distro basate su floppy, come suggerito da randomaze:

http://www.linux.org/dist/list.html

----------

## Jecko_Hee

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In alternativa, prova a fare una ricerca di distro basate su floppy, come suggerito da randomaze:
> 
> http://www.linux.org/dist/list.html

 

sull'ultimo Linux&C c'è un buon(a occhio, perchè non ho avuto il tempo di provare) tutorial su come crearsi una distro a manina su floppy.

----------

## Tiro

Oppure se ci tieni ad avere Gentoo con stage1 potresti montare l'hd del piccolo 486 sul computer grande ( che immagino tu abbia... ) ed effettuare bootstrap emerge ecc...su una partizione separata....

# mkdir /mnt/piccolo_hd

# mount /dev/hdXY /mnt/piccolo_hd

...segui il metodo di installazione da livecd chrootandoti dentro il piccolo hd e fai una installazione stage1 per il 486...compili kernel ecc...  :Wink: 

smonti l'hd...lo monti su quello piccolo...credo funzioni....   :Cool: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Tiro wrote:*   

> ...segui il metodo di installazione da livecd chrootandoti dentro il piccolo hd e fai una installazione stage1 per il 486...compili kernel ecc... 

 

Ma con 500Mb di hd non so fino a che punto dell'installazione arriva  :Rolling Eyes:  .

----------

## MyZelF

 *Tiro wrote:*   

> Oppure se ci tieni ad avere Gentoo con stage1 potresti montare l'hd del piccolo 486 sul computer grande

 

Potrebbe essere una soluzione, magari non con Gentoo, visto che anch'io 500 MB li vedo strettini...  :Wink: 

L'unico inconveniente è che le piattine IDE dei dischi da 2,5" sono diverse dai quelle dei dischi da 3,5", per cui servirebbe un adattatore (autocostruito o acquistato).

Imho, la strada più veloce ed economica è quella di usare una distro minimale ed installarla via floppy.

----------

## Tiro

beh...forse montando dentro la partizione piccola solo il minimo per sopravvivere una volta smontato l'hd:

/bin

/sbin/

/home

/usr/bin

/usr/sbin

/usr/portage

ecc...tralasciando

/usr/portage/distfiles

/var/tmp

/usr/share/doc

ecc...cmq è solo un'idea approssimativa poichè non ho mai provato questo metodo...non ancora...

----------

## Tiro

anche se riconosco che non è la soluzione migliore...  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Imho, la strada più veloce ed economica è quella di usare una distro minimale ed installarla via floppy.

 

Quoto.

Se proprio vuoi gentoo io ti consiglio lo stage3, non ricompilare  perché IMHO non avresti miglioramenti che valgono il tempo impiegato (un 486 é identico al 386 ma in più ha il coprocessore matematico), metti qualche app della GRP  e dopo comprimi /usr/portage (non si sa mai).

Se vuoi continuare a ragionare con la seriale forse é bene che inizi a leggere il PLIP Install Howto

----------

## shev

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Se proprio vuoi gentoo io ti consiglio lo stage3, non ricompilare  perché IMHO non avresti miglioramenti che valgono il tempo impiegato (un 486 é identico al 386 ma in più ha il coprocessore matematico), metti qualche app della GRP  e dopo comprimi /usr/portage (non si sa mai)

 

Considerando che nella stessa guida all'installazione di Gentoo viene indicato come hardware minimo per gentoo "per l'architettura x86 c'è bisogno almeno di un processore 486 e almeno 64Mb di memoria", oltre che di 1GB di spazio disco. Ok, con qualche sbattimento si potrebbe far stare anche su un sistema meno "pompato"  :Razz:  ma dubito ne valga la pena. Su sistemi simili, come detto in passato, bisogna accontentarsi di vecchie versioni di distro come slack, debian o i vari *bsd. Dico vecchie perchè per quanto minimali siano le nuove versioni delle varie distro, un kernel 2.6 (se non 2.4), le glibc nuove e compagnia occupano ben più spazio di quanto non facessero versioni precedenti. Per non parlare del carico su processore e ram.

My 2 cents

----------

## silian87

Prova vector linux 4.0, e' derivata dalla slack, io l'ho provata su di un 486, e se hai fortuna ti va anche xfree...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io ribadisco debian perche' su un portatile molto simile l'ho messa (avevo scheda di rete pcmcia). Inoltre ho messo X con wmaker tutto in 300Mb quindi gli restano altri 200 a disposizione.

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Io ribadisco debian perche' su un portatile molto simile l'ho messa (avevo scheda di rete pcmcia). Inoltre ho messo X con wmaker tutto in 300Mb quindi gli restano altri 200 a disposizione.

 

E' appunto quello che dicevo, la debian va benissimo: [flame on]la versione stable imho rientra nelle "vecchie distro" visto il software che fornisce  :Twisted Evil:  [/flame off]

 :Laughing: 

p.s.: non se ne abbiano a male i debianisti, amo debian e ancora l'ho su un serverino, era solo una battuta fin troppo scontata  :Wink: 

----------

## silian87

si, va bene anche debian. In quel caso metti la stable 3.0-r2 e vai buono.  

Evita roba da compilare, ed, inoltre, evita roba compilata per i586 (vedi mandrake)

Pensa  che sul mio 486 dx-2 per compilare con gcc un programmino in c hello world ci metto in media 30 secondi.... pensa il kernel e simili!

----------

## pinguinoferoce

l' unico mio dubbio è la rete .....

dovrei partire da un floppy debian e fare l' installazione via rete (seriale)

giusto?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *pinguinoferoce wrote:*   

> l' unico mio dubbio è la rete .....
> 
> dovrei partire da un floppy debian e fare l' installazione via rete (seriale)
> 
> giusto?

 

Esatto ma non so quali problemi ci possano essere con la seriale.

----------

## tolipth

Prova un kernel della serie 2.2 e una distro debian della serie 2, non ricordo se era possibile fare una installazione via rete.

La mia prima installazione e' stata su un sistema simile, P100 e 8Mega e funzionava con X e fvwm, non scoraggiarti.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *tolipth wrote:*   

> Prova un kernel della serie 2.2 e una distro debian della serie 2, non ricordo se era possibile fare una installazione via rete.

 

L'installazione da rete sono sicuro che c'e'. Il problema e' il via rete serialmente che mi preoccupa.

----------

## tolipth

non ho un portatile, ma non sarebbe possibile smontare l'HD e installarlo in un desktop? L'interfaccia hardware non e' uguale?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *tolipth wrote:*   

> non ho un portatile, ma non sarebbe possibile smontare l'HD e installarlo in un desktop? L'interfaccia hardware non e' uguale?

 

Quoto:

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> L'unico inconveniente è che le piattine IDE dei dischi da 2,5" sono diverse dai quelle dei dischi da 3,5", per cui servirebbe un adattatore (autocostruito o acquistato). 

 

----------

## MyZelF

Già che ci siamo... servirebbe un adattatore tipo questo:

http://www.everythinglinux.com.au/item/MF325H

 :Wink: 

----------

## pinguinoferoce

dovete vedere com' è bello il portatile.......

è piccolo e leggero.......

buttarlo via mi sembra una bestemmia .......

Lo so che nn potro fare il figo con le ragazze ....

ma è l' unico che posso usare ......

cmq potrei pensare anke di installare qualke micro distribuzione

ora cerco con guugle .

----------

## pinguinoferoce

guardate cosa ho trovato .........

http://www.linuxgazette.com/issue43/bennet.html#plipon

----------

## pinguinoferoce

uau

ho appena scoperto che il pc è un dx4 100 mhz

con 8 di ram .....(mi sa che mi divertirò)

----------

